# skull meat tray



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Good job! Mine is just for decoration. I wash it well, slather cream cheese on it and then apply a layer of meat on it. I found that shaved meat worked best


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I like how *Prosciutto looks. I has a lot of variation in coloration which helps with the flayed skull look.








*


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I remember the first time I saw this recipe and it said to make thin layers of jello jigglers,lay them on your skull and then the meat would stick. What a bunch of bull! I finally figured out cream cheese dyed red would be much more appetizing...not to mention easier.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Instead of cream cheese I used pate on my skull that way it is fleshy coloured and meat touching cream cheese to me is gross.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got the howling dog skull today from CVS......that thing would be hilarious done up as a meathead and go off everytime someone reaches for a serving....LOL!
Too bad it isn't waterproof


----------

